# Need help with old beast: Craftsman 536 918400



## DakotaMatt (Jan 9, 2015)

Needing Help:

So I felt I took a risk in buying an older beast of a snow blower at lawnmower repair shop. We'll it's proving true, and I'm wondering if I can get some help out there.

I purchased a Craftsman 536 918400, which was guaranteed a lot more life from my salesman.

I took was stoked when it fired up in high elevation cold temps last week. I drove it out of my shed and it tipped to the left. I just thought it was the slope I was on, but then noticed my left tire was flat and came of the wheel well. I put it in reverse and muscled it back in the shed when I noticed a broken chain laying in on the ground.

Up to this point I have only been able to crack open the back end and notice one intact chain on the left side where I had the flat.

I know enough to know I don't have the skills of most of the posters on here, but thought I might get some help in replacing the chain.

I got the tire back on and replaced the link on the broken chain, but don't know how to proceed. I'm afraid I have the blower crack open now and I'll never be able to get it back together, let alone tossing snow.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post some pics so I can have a look see.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

is there a master link in the chain. is it worn???? if so you need to get a new chain. the tire let a tire shop deal with that. ALOHA from the sub-zero frozen tundra.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome!!

Lets see some pics of this beast you speak of!!!! 

No worries....these old machines were built for taking apart and putting back together...sbf can help!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

DakotaMatt said:


> Needing Help:
> 
> So I felt I took a risk in buying an older beast of a snow blower at lawnmower repair shop. We'll it's proving true, and I'm wondering if I can get some help out there.
> 
> ...


that's an easy fix. but the internet message boards are no substitute for hands on assembly/repair/wrenching experience. your best bet is, find someone locally to take it to, or a friend/acquaintance who will actually stop by your place and re-assemble it right there. 

if you buy an old machine, you either have to be ready to pay the repairs at a competent shop, or have a friend/family to fix it, or have the skills to be able to fix it yourself. 

otherwise you are on a steep learning curve, and posting questions on a net message board to strangers, isn't going to help much, if you never worked on machines before. they can tell you what to do, but in the process of reading that, then actually doing it, you are going to run into problems in the interpretation and actual hands on work.

if I can make an analogy or allegory, it would be like me wanting to do brain surgery for the first time, and posting on a MD message board, for tips and help.

you have to be a doctor first. you don't start right off doing surgery on day one. you work up to that point over a period of many years.

a snowblower isn't as complex as brain surgery, but sometimes it almost is. to make another comparison, if someone who never worked on cars before, pulled the back wheel off their car, and drum, and disassembled the brakes all over the ground, the way to learn it and get back running, is NOT post on the net looking for answers. 

you need someone there who knows what they are doing, to show you first hand.

having said all this, the machine is a good one, it's an 8/26 with a headlight, and big 14" impeller. it may or may not be a gear drive ? it's a good machine to have and use in deep snows. a chain replacement/repair is usually an easy fix. but it's not the type of thing anyone can help you with, without even SEEING it. we don't even have pictures.

again, the net message boards are not a dial-a-mechanic. one becomes proficient at repairing machinery from many years of taking them apart. and not every mechanic, is a good teacher.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if you buy an old machine, you either have to be ready to pay the repairs at a competent shop, or have a friend/family to fix it, or have the skills to be able to fix it yourself.


I agree with that...
but you are missing a 4th option:

if you buy an old machine, you either have to be ready to pay the repairs at a competent shop, have a friend/family to fix it, have the skills to be able to fix it yourself, _or LEARN to fix it yourself!_ 



> otherwise you are on a steep learning curve, and posting questions on a net message board to strangers, isn't going to help much, if you never worked on machines before. they can tell you what to do, but in the process of reading that, then actually doing it, you are going to run into problems in the interpretation and actual hands on work.
> 
> if I can make an analogy or allegory, it would be like me wanting to do brain surgery for the first time, and posting on a MD message board, for tips and help.
> 
> ...


I mostly disagree with the rest..I don't think those are valid analogies..
a message board is a GREAT place to learn how to become a doctor..
(or at least a nurse!  which is often all the snowblower needs)
for many of us, its the ONLY place..

I myself am a perfect example..
I bought my 1971 Ariens in 2009..at the time I knew *nothing* about how to work on it..I got my first problem quickly! a carb leaking gas..I had never taken a carb apart in my life, didnt know how they worked, had no clue what to do first to fix it..I had NO one, in person, to go to..so where did I go? The internet!  This forum, the Red Square Wheel Horse forum, and Donyboy on youtube have taught me *everything* I now know about working on snowblowers and Garden tractors..which is now quite a lot! 

People told me what to do, I learned what to do, and did it! 
I fixed the carb leak..

I have never once had anyone come over in person. So yeah, a forum like this is a GREAT place to learn! 
For me, the internet IS "dial a mechanic"..and it serves that purpose very well.. I have learned a TON over the past six years, and am still learning all the time.

sure, if you do have a friend or relative, thats great! and I agree that could be *better* than the internet..but..not everyone has that..and if you dont, there is nothing wrong with learning from the internet..Its why this forum and hundreds like it exist..and they do the job just fine.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And I can take it a step further! 
My entire "snowblower hobby" exists as a direct result of, and literally because of, the internet.

It was the internet that first taught me the difference between new low-end Big Box
snowblowers and classic USA 1960's and 70's snowblowers..and thats what led
to me buying a 1971 Ariens instead of a new $500 Troy-Bilt.

If not for the internet, I would have literally *never heard of* Wheel Horse or
Snowbird..If this was 1985 or 1995, instead of 2015, I would probably only
have a Big Box snowblower and a Big Box cheap lawn tractor..because I wouldnt
know any better...and I would probably be having a lot more problems with them.

So, THANK YOU internet!  My entire Snowblower and Tractor hobby is a direct
result of your existence..The machines themselves, learning how to work on them, and my webpages which are a result of the machines, and which is also a huge and enjoyable part of the hobby for me.









Scot's Ariens and Wheel Horse Pages




























Sure, not everyone needs the internet quite this much for their hobbies! 
and for some of us on this forum a snowblower isnt a "hobby", its just a tool..
and thats fine of course..
but even if your snowblower is only a tool, the internet is still a fine
place to learn how to maintain or repair it..

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is the chain the "third stage" still in place? It's the top smaller auger on those machines, that has a chain that powers it off of the main auger. 

Here's a video showing the the "third stage." Prior to reconnecting, remove spark plug wire, and make sure that the bearings to that stage are free spinning.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The 536.918400 is a good, solid blower. I've rebuilt quite a few comparable units.
Get some pictures of your problem and post them. I've probably already done whatever and should be able to help some.
I also have a manual for a slightly bigger unit and similar 2 stage units. If you want something, send me a pm with your email address and I can send them out.

Paul


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sears still shows some availability on those chains but if you're going to need two or more it's likely less expensive to visit fleet farm, tractor supply or a hardware store and pick up a length of #40 chain and some master links and make your own. That's what I did on my drift breaker and I replaced all three chains.

WHEEL ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 536918400 Craftsman-Parts All-Products-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

Tru-Pitch Regular Roller Chain - Mills Fleet Farm

http://www.truevalue.com//catalog/product.jsp?productId=56506&parentCategoryId=0&type=product&cid=gooshop&source=google_pla&9gtype={ifsearch:search}{ifcontent:content}&9gkw={keyword}&9gad={creative}.1&9gpla={placement}


----------

